# Information Please



## Tomjoy (Jul 26, 2014)

Can anyone give me any information on this watch please,it belonged to my late father-in-law and my wife had never seen it before we cleared his belongings when he passed away.It is steel and is Swiss made with a seperate second clock on the bottom of the face,the back has the lettering as follows stamped into it I have photographed it but cannot find a link to put it on here,it seems I posted my original request on the wrong thread,hopefully this is the right one ! AM 60/50 2515 /42

I was advised to put a photo on but can't find a link on the reply page to put one on,how do I do this please.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

If you go to the watch discussion forum, pinned at the top is a guide to posting pictures on the site. Essentially, you need to use a third party site to host the picture, such as photobucket or flickr etc, etc. You then need to paste the image code for the picture you wish to use into your post. I joined last November and am new to social media. It took me a short while to fathom it out though once you have done it, you will find it is pretty easy. Hope this helps, welcome to the site too.


----------



## Tomjoy (Jul 26, 2014)

Hopefully pictures of the watch





Sorry about the quality !


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Tom, please take as clear and focused images as possible. Also, whenever possible include movement photos also as this is a major part of the verification process. Many of today's smart phones can take rather sharp and vivid images with some patience.

Wayne


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

It is a WW2 era watch, made for the British military. Unfortunately no idea on the make without seeing the movement.They were made by a host of manufacturers to a set spec. Alas it is not worth a fortune, but nice none the less.


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

BTW, if you fancy parting with it, drop me a line


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Pop the back off and take a picture , you could have some thing nice there, could even be a jeager.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The small dial where the "SIX" should be is called a "sub-seconds" dial, and if all is working well, should go round every sixty seconds of course. The watch will likely *NEED* a service if it is to be used regularly :yes:

A photo of the innards will maybe bring more info! :lol:


----------

